# fireblocking for single story house



## phnola (Aug 15, 2010)

hello all, 

something that has always somewhat confused me is the need for horizontal fireblocking (2x4s) between the studs in a single story house. people do it all the time down here (in new orleans) but can someone please explain to me the logic behind it if all penetrations through the top plate are adequately firefoamed? 

thanks
phil


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

It is so the fire cannot travel up the wall into the attic


----------



## phnola (Aug 15, 2010)

but wouldnt the double top plate prevent that from happening?


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

I had this same convo with an inspecter here
In Florida about 2 years ago. He couldn't find it
In his code book, but he said that he only looks for midspan Fireblocking in walls 10' or greater. 

The other case is exterior sheathing / shear wall blocking. The plywood needs to be nailed on all edges so thats another reason for blocking in the walls.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

In your case blocking between studs may be backing for sheathing. New Orleans is heavy with shear walls.


----------



## catspaw (Oct 29, 2008)

blocking only required in walls over 10' tall. Insulation is one of many materials that can be used for fireblocking. shear panel nailing as mentioned can kick in the wood blocking requirement for edge nailing .


----------



## one man show (Dec 20, 2010)

catspaw is correct . fireblocking required if wall is greater than ten feet tall, chases ten feet in legnth and from vertical to horizontal assemblies. also some rules abot three thousand square feet of space and also between different ocupncies ( A,B,U,H,I,R, etc)

goes on and on


----------



## jadleybray (May 2, 2008)

I've been required to fire block on a 9' wall behind a fiberglass tub/shower also. Inspector includes the 2' of horizontal space the tub provides in addition to the 9' of vertical wall. Rare cases though as there is typically a window above the tub.


----------

